# Pomp's kids



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

One week old today.  The doe has a red leg. The boys look alike except one has a folded ear tip.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

A few more.


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

Awwww! Absolutely beautiful! AND very photogenic!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

I love the red leg!!  are you going to keep her?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  I'm not sure. Terry B. and I co-own these kids and not sure who's are who's yet.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Terry does not need more goats & neither do I but the doe is so pretty!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks.  I'm not sure. Terry B. and I co-own these kids and not sure who's are who's yet.


Oh yeah I forgot about that! Well she is sure a cutie


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

So adorable.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are precious ♥


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

absolutely adorable


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you guys. I'm excited to watch them mature!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This last month is going to take for ever with you posting these baby pictures lol. Your kids look great.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Pomp has some pretty babies. If she's any indication they should be pretty awesome goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are really cute.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, with Christmas and New Years hopefully the time will fly by. It's under a month now, right? Hey every day counts.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes it will fly by with both the holidays to focus on


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Those are some good looking kids!! My 14 does are due in under a month as well!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you.  Wow! Best wishes! Can't wait to see what your girls have!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

"Perfectly Posh"


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pompeii and Prestige


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Talk about baby goat fever!! They are so stinking cute!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I put new pictures up on page 1.  

All 3 kids are on Pomp and a lamb bar. First time I've tried this and am very happy with it! They all figured out the lamb bar right away. I don't have to worry about keeping one bottle baby off mom, which is so nice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute! Glad the lambar is working.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

2 weeks old yesterday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That doeling looks horrible I will take her off your hands so you only keep nice ones hahaha.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You're so kind.  Thanks but no thanks. lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hahaha worth a try right


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sure.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Posh


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And the boys.  They're almost 3 weeks already!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Whoa boy.. I bet you are pretty excited about those babies... They are cooool.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I am.  Thanks Tim!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah those are some amazing babies! I cannot believe them every time I see pictures!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Kallee! Terry sure knows what she's doing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice babies for sure.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Almost a month old now.  I was hoping to get pictures yesterday but didn't and now it's snowing. I'll try again this week.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That baby girl is posing, she is super cute.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah I bet she'll be a fun one to show.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Posh is such a show off!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a ham.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful kids. They sure look sturdy and healthy!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I love that girl. So purdy


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

5 weeks old today! Most of these are of Pompeii.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh man, they just keep getting cuter and cuter! Posh is so adorable.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Love your pix - really love the way they look


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Man they look like nice kids congrats again


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

